# PSP Integration?



## fiveseven (Jun 11, 2006)

My Archos was ganked out of my car a while ago.









Anyone mounted a psp as a media player?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: PSP Integration? (fiveseven)*

This would probably be your best option for installing a PSP:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
If you're also interested in iPod, you can check out the i-VW-R. This also has an auxiliary input, which can be used for your PSP:
http://www.diceelectronics.com...OD_VW


----------

